

Ask HN: What are your web app ideas? - zack

Hey guys,<p>I'm looking for ideas for a web app, that you want to build, but just don't have the time for. At this point in my life I am of the belief that ideas themselves are worth very little, and having somebody else interested in working on it with you may either spur you to work on it yourself, or at least get your idea manifest into the real world.<p>So, if you have a great idea that you don't mind getting stolen, post it here!<p>I'll go first: I think it would be neat to build an easy-to-use web calculator, so high school kids could do their math homework without having to buy expensive calculators. I am actually considering this: it's not too hard to write a graphing interface in Calculus, or write tools to do things like Linear algebra, derivatives, calculate integrals... anything more advanced justifies using a university Mathematica license or something :)<p>What do you think of my idea? What are yours?<p>Zack
======
jamess
Not precisely a web app per se, but a product I'd really like to see someone
produce. It seems to me that the BBC's iPlayer sets the standard for TV
stations broadcasting their content over the internet. They have flash
streaming at reasonable quality, plus various species of download for
different platforms including portable devices, and they don't discriminate a
huge amount by operating system.

What I think would be wonderful would be if someone would produce a similar
system packaged up and ready to be installed at any TV station. Just add a few
racks of machines for encoding. Hell, if you were going for real shiny-shiny,
you might even do the encoding "in the cloud" on EC2 or somesuch.

I'm not entirely sure how much money you could make doing this, but its
certainly an idea.

------
CatDancer
You may find <http://www.sagemath.org/> helpful for your project, if you
haven't seen it already ^_^

------
ieatpaste
<http://startupskunkworks.blogspot.com/>

I'd be happy to discuss anything.

